#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  狼之樂園系統更新公告

## 雪麒

鑑於狼之樂園於2015年5月23日下午5點，晚11點和5月24日晚11點多次遭遇由於外部因素導致的異常情況，狼之樂園伺服器於5月25日起進行了停機檢查和論壇軟體升級更新，對版面進行了部分細節優化，以及對原有“Wild Dream”版面風格進行了更新和調整，並於6月6日晚開放。

細節優化包括：
在部分版面，未登錄的遊客只能看到首篇帖子，並同時顯示註冊提醒。

版面風格調整包括：
調低配色的飽和度，減少高彩度背景帶來的視覺躁動感。加入部分舊樂園時期的代表性元素，包括網頁選項卡的Favicon，發帖/回帖圖標，森林背景等。加入更多動物元素，包括發帖文本框之背景圖片，網頁右上角之圖案等。圖像素材均取自公有領域。

若對是次調整有任何建議，請至『意見箱』版面提出。若發現更新後論壇系統使用存在Bug，請至『Bug、建議回報區』提報。

----------

